# CoVapes first video. Discussing the Mutation X V4 and Velocity



## Mike (17/9/15)

Hey folks. @AndreFerreira and I have started making a couple videos. In this first one, we discuss and compare the Mutation X V4 and Velocity



We should be posting about the Rogue and Sapor soon as well as the Cthulhu V2 as soon as we get our hands on one!

Thanks for watching

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey folks. @AndreFerreira and I have started making a couple videos. In this first one, we discuss and compare the Mutation X V4 and Velocity
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I take it that you guys did this video before using the Scottish Roll wicking technique?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey folks. @AndreFerreira and I have started making a couple videos. In this first one, we discuss and compare the Mutation X V4 and Velocity
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice first Video guys! Great lighting and Sound!

Im a huge fan of the mutation v4! If wicked correctly (avoid leaking) with the right build its hard to beat! The Velocity is brilliant though!

Looking forward to seeing more

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/9/15)

Rock stars... totally rock stars 

But seriously, nice one guys, keep em coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey folks. @AndreFerreira and I have started making a couple videos. In this first one, we discuss and compare the Mutation X V4 and Velocity
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great first video @Mike and @AndreFerreira !
Always super to see a comparison between two popular devices
Clear video, good light, good sound, great photos
Very nice and good effort

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey folks. @AndreFerreira and I have started making a couple videos. In this first one, we discuss and compare the Mutation X V4 and Velocity
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I forgot to ask you guys ? How was the beer lol?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

@Alex, yes this was before that. I'm open to further suggestions. If you're able to help me to get the Mutation stop leaking, I'd love to post another video detailing that as like we said, flavour is solid and the clouds are excellent! But I just don't trust using it on regulated mods as I can't get it to not leak.

@Paulie thanks man. Much appreciated. In our next vid the sound will be even better though as we've invested in some really high quality mics.

@r0gue z0mbie yea man, I just can't turn it off 

@Silver, thanks so much. We decided to focus on doing comparisons like this as we'll never be able to get toys as soon as the big names, but Rip en Co have a million BEST FLAVOUR drippers and we decided this might help people get a better idea of what to expect.

@Paulie (again) the beer was good. I got a little overzealous with my cutting and removed our beer discussion. We had just knocked back a stout which was... interesting. So the beer was a wonderful refresh. Citrusy with notes of green fruits - apples or pears, not too overpowering on the bitter side. Overall, a definite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirge (17/9/15)

Nice one fellas.

Would be cool if you guys could do this with a Velocity vs a Velocity mini


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

Dirge said:


> Nice one fellas.
> 
> Would be cool if you guys could do this with a Velocity vs a Velocity mini



I've been wanting to get my hands on one for a while! But vape budget is limited  

I'd actually also like to do VMini vs Mutation XS. But fasttech shipping >.<

New video should hopefully be out tomorrow night. It's a big one  And what I've splashed my budget on


----------



## Dirge (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> I've been wanting to get my hands on one for a while! But vape budget is limited
> 
> I'd actually also like to do VMini vs Mutation XS. But fasttech shipping >.<
> 
> New video should hopefully be out tomorrow night. It's a big one  And what I've splashed my budget on



Cool, should throw the twisted messes mini in there too, if the 'ol vape budget has some wiggle room


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

I'll see what I can do. Got a long list already and it takes unexpectedly long to do these  We've got pretty much the next 4 or so planned already.


----------



## Dirge (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> I'll see what I can do. Got a long list already and it takes unexpectedly long to do these  We've got pretty much the next 4 or so planned already.



I'm sure, you should just do it one take, save some time


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

@Dirge would you really sit through a 40min single take?  I'd rather keep the quality up and release fewer vids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dirge (17/9/15)

Dirge said:


> I'm sure, you should just do it one take, save some time



lol I mean't spend less timing cutting the video and just do it one take. Like a real man.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

Hahahah. Man if you saw some of the kak we spoke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hahahah. Man if you saw some of the kak we spoke



lol. Can imagine, we've met up for a quick exchange and end up talking kak for forty minutes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

@AndreFerreira, @Balsak and I met up for a quick exchange of goodies at a petrol station the other day. Two and a half hours later we realised the time and rushed home for dinner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (17/9/15)

Mike said:


> @AndreFerreira, @Balsak and I met up for a quick exchange of goodies at a petrol station the other day. Two and a half hours later we realised the time and rushed home for dinner



Hahaha, seems to be a common theme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (17/9/15)

Great vid, nice to see attention paid to production values from the start, and I'm sure you'll get even better with practice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## valdero (17/9/15)

Subscribed

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/15)

Great video guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kelly22 (17/9/15)

Great vifeo guys very informative i can def see this channel growing quite fast nice work!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

